# Couple of questions...



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hoping to pick up an UrS6 this summer if things go well. Just wanted to find out a few things:
Do the rear seats fold down? Since it's quattro, like my 4kq, I'll assume no.
How big is the trunk? Once again, like my 4kq....probably tiny?
Did keyless entry come standard on the UrS6?
Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Couple of questions... (BlackSpeed66)*

http://www.audiworld.com/model/s6/95/95-s6.shtml
Yes the rear seats fold down but only if you have the avant (wagon).







Trunk space is about 16 cu ft.
Yes, should have keyless entry.
More facts for you to look over: 
http://www.audiworld.com/model/s6/95/95-s6.shtml
A "must read" urS4/6 buyers guide: 
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Couple of questions... (BlackSpeed66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackSpeed66* »_Do the rear seats fold down?

There is a ski pass through, or you could do this:
















It will hold four bottles or eight cans.


_Quote »_How big is the trunk? Once again, like my 4kq....probably tiny?

It's easily 2x the size of your 4kq trunk. Think 5000/200 sized.

_Quote »_Did keyless entry come standard on the UrS6?

Yes, infra-red on the 1995s and radio frequency on the 1995.5's.


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Couple of questions... (TabulaVicious)*

Thanks for the info folks. Was wondering how much space there is in case I have to throw my halfstack and a few guitars in there. If it fits at all, it'll be tight.








I took a '95 for a test drive this evening. The local dealer had it listed on eBay, so I figured I'd stop in. Definitely a nice ride and the acceleration is really, really smooth. I merged onto the interstate at about 80mph without realizing it! A simple chip upgrade would probably wake the car up even more.
Mmmmm...can't wait till summer


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Couple of questions... (BlackSpeed66)*

Yeah, it's fun. It feels fast at first, but then you get used to it and want more. Only problem is that if you want more than what your stock turbo can give, you will start shelling out serious amounts of cash. The brakes aren't anything special either, and I would upgrade that before I went beyond a chip.
My MTM I+ chipped car is pulling timing or something on the top end but it's still faster than most cars on the road.








































http://www.distrustful.org/dyno/feb06/toms6_1.AVI
http://www.distrustful.org/dyno/feb06/toms6_2.AVI

http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/109147.phtml


_Modified by TabulaVicious at 12:53 AM 3-14-2006_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Couple of questions... (TabulaVicious)*

That's my old car







I can see the stickers in the pass rear quarter








Glad to see it's doing so well. Yeah, I pulled two sub 14 1/4 mile times and really pissed off some mustang guys a while back in it. And that was just with the chip. VERY easy to get 225hp at the wheels with these cars, but going beyound that you will be spending some $$. The good news is, you will find MANY heavily modded URs with 200K+ on the odo without any engine work needing to be done. The 20vT 5cyl is trully an industrial monster!
I took 4 large people skiing in Big Bear a few times with all the ski geer inside and had no problem. The trunk is NOTHING like the 4k or 90 series. Diffenently a mafia approved car









Mine went to a good home, you should make one for someone upgrading too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Couple of questions... (Eric Dow)*

Yeah, I don't need a race car, just something comfy to get me around town (fast, if necessary







). The body on my 4kq is sorta rough after wearing 20 Cleveland winters, so I wanna get something nicer looking. If I found a Silver '95.5 I think I'd be in heaven!
First I have to sell my '66 though.
Also, if anyone has some free time and a tape measure, I'm curious as to how deep the trunk is from the back seat to the rear panel.


----------



## ratquat (Feb 25, 2006)

that is awesome cooler in the ski bag area!!! very original I love it!!! Respect.......


----------



## wld101turkey (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Couple of questions... (BlackSpeed66)*

The trunks are huge. A 158cm snowboard fits in easy with a slight flex (sideways without using the armrest pass through). The URS4 ( same sedan body as URS6) rear seat does not fold down.


----------

